# WestMids pint/bite now Coach/Horses Wythall 23rd June



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
We had been to the Blueginger resturant a few times now and it has always been a superb meal with great service. So, I thought it would be good to give a return visit. However, I have tried in vain to be able to get hold of them to book the table. So the venue has changed to the Coach and Horses at Wythall and the details you will see are lower down in the thread.
So, Let me know if you are up for it and I will start a list.
If we could meet up in the carpark at 6.30 to dine at 7.00 that would be good.

shurcomb and Rachel
TT4PJ
Redscouce and other arf.
bozzy96 and Tracy. In a nice new TT ragtop.
Hark.
forest and Pauline.
Stu_tt.


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Phil,

Rachel & I should be able to make this one. Previous meals there have been very good, lets hope it can continue.

Thanks,


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Stick this ''nutter'' down then Phil please :lol: :lol: :wink:

Paul


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

One more "Nutter" and his "Nutterette" for a Vindapoo each please :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Have to pass this one by I'm afraid ....I'll be touring around Scotland in the TR :roll: 
Hope the meal is as good for you all as it has been before though [smiley=cheers.gif]

Rich


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Me please


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] Soz can't make it


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes please, another two here, I will be bringing Pauline again


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

....I......./we(even)......should be up for this 

stu


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

As long as it's not pissing it down with rain I'll bring the toy car.


----------



## knickers (May 23, 2011)

Hi there

I can't make the meal [smiley=bigcry.gif] but might pop along to meet up with you before you head in for the nosh as it's only just up the road from me - would be nice to put a few names to forum-faces!

Nicki x


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Houston we have a problem!!!!
Been trying to book the table now for three days and just get the phone ringing out with no answer.
The website has also shut down, so I get the feeling that they have ceased trading. I have tried contacting the other branches and they seem to think all is well. Maybe I know something they don't.
So, will have to reshedule the pint and will have a look what's about and get back to you.
Shame as they did a really good curry.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

bummer, this was one I could actually make :? :?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Well how about keep the date and just change the venue then? Seems as if people can make this, would be a shame to scrap it.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

bell at belbroughton ?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll do whatever. Bell is fine as long as it suits others.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Could not get a table for ten of us at the Bell and looking at the menu it did seem a tad steep.
So, have managed to book us into the Coach and Horses by Wythall and is not far off the M42. Hope this is OK with you all but can say that the last time we where there we had a nice night and we all enjoyed the food.

http://www.coachandhorsesinn.co.uk/


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Phill, what time mate? I'm coming but Lou has to stay at home with the kids :lol: :lol: :lol:

stu


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Last minute change of plans is good by me 

Phill can you stick me down +1 please, will be bringing the other half with me.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Shame we lost one, maybe Lou can make the next one. However, Pauls other half will be with us so we should be back to the ten..ish.
Stu and Matt if you get to mine for 6:00 we can all go from my house. I have built a TT RS cardboard cutout to go over Matt's BMW!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Shame we lost one, maybe Lou can make the next one. However, Pauls other half will be with us so we should be back to the ten..ish.
> Stu and Matt if you get to mine for 6:00 we can all go from my house. I have built a TT RS cardboard cutout to go over Matt's BMW!


Shall I bring the BMW? I was going to bring the GoKart as you've already seen the BMW. The drive to the Coach&Horses is decent.

Without trying to come across as a complete ****, I have a hair appointment at 5.30pm so unless I can move it I'll have to meet you there.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

i will check what time Lou's getting home and let you know, but 6 may be too early for me, so like Matt I may need to meet you there. What time is the table booked for? If it's onwards from 7 o'clock I should be fine 

stu


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep, still fine with us although we were looking forward to a curry, but the new place does good food anyway.

See you on thursday.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
OK just to recap the plans then.
Pub at Wythall is booked for us to sit down at 7:00pm. So if we arrive between 6:30-6:55 then that would be fine.
Look forward to seeing you all.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi, dependant on traffic, it might be a bit tight for 7. It will probably be after 6 when we leave our end, but all being well, see you tomorrow


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Phil. I should just about make it for 7pm.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Just a note to thank you all for making it tonight and hope you enjoyed the food.
Drive home was nice on the 42 as well. :roll:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Phil for another enjoyable evening, food and company was top notch  . Very nice run back along the 42 in the standard car  , I must get some more horses when I get back from the tour (not envious at all as you all shot off into the distance).

Paul, that really is a beast, make me feel better and tell me how much the fuel gauge went down .

See you all again soon


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

I was really pleased with mine tbh, the least powerful of the 'modded' cars but was not at all put to shame......Phill, I agree the run home (in part) was superb. It was great to see the trio taking it in turns to gently meander past the other two (I must have it nearly 50mph at one point  ).
Paul, you must have been doing nearly seventy when you came past us at the end, you bounder :lol: :lol:

tbh you cam ethundering past, looked and sounded stonking mate.......more than a tad jealous, I have to admit  

had a top night, good people good food great cars (apart from the **** in the red skateboard with the poncy hair-do) :lol: :lol:

stu


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

stu_tt said:


> It was great to see the trio taking it in turns to gently meander past the other two (I must have it nearly 50mph at one point  ).
> Paul, you must have been doing nearly seventy when you came past us at the end, you bounder :lol: :lol:
> 
> had a top night, good people good food great cars (apart from the **** in the red skateboard with the poncy hair-do) :lol: :lol:
> ...


Pure Quality :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Jealous comments should be removed by moderators.

Thanks for organising Phil. Was nice to see everyone again and meet Paul's +1.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Had a great evening, thanks for organising Phill buddy. The run home on the motorway with some was fun, give me chance to test the Remap out :lol: :lol: :lol:

See you all at the next one guys and gals 

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Paul nice to see you and the other arf, loved her accent, so much softer than our harsh Brummie one. 8) 
Please change your sig as there is no way you have 340 horses under that bonnet.
Catch you at the TTOC bash.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Please change your sig as there is no way you have 340 horses under that bonnet.


      [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Phill - Will get the sig changed ASAP

Matt - Claire is mine, you have your own Claire, keep you hands off her :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Phill - Will get the sig changed ASAP
> 
> ...


Mine is a 'Clare' though lol. Maybe I could start a collection? I'm not sure how that would go down though tbh.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hark said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Whatever floats ya boat mate :lol: :lol:


----------

